# Kann man eine Karte mit PCIe x1 auch in einem x16-Slot betreiben? Asus M4A88T-V



## Herbboy (21. April 2011)

Ich hab ein Asus M4A88T-V Evo. Das Board hat direkt über dem PCIe x16-Slot für die Graka noch einen PCIe x1-Slot, weiter unten einen zweiten x16-Slot (elektrisch x4). Jetzt würd ich mir gern eine Soundkarte kaufen, die hat PCIe x1. Im Handbuch steht, dass sie zu x1, x4 und x16 kompatibel ist. Meine Frage wäre, falls die Karte im x1 nicht passt, weil die Graka zu sehr im Weg ist: geht die Soundkarte bzw. allgemein so eine x1-Karte auch im unteren x16-Slot, ohne dass es Auswirkungen auf die Grafikkarte hat?


Danke!


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. April 2011)

Du kannst jede x1-x4-x8 in ein em X16 betreiben, obs der Graka dann gut tut ist was anderes wegen der Frischluft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

Lt. Handbuch Seite 1-20 bleibt bei der Nutzung des 2. PCIe Ports dem 1. Port die 16x Unterstützung. auch auf anderen Seiten ist nix von einer Crossfirebeschränkung a la 2 x 8 Lanes zu finden. Mag daran liegen das es eben nur Hybrid Crossfire ist. Ich selber habe auch die Soundkarte im 2. Grafikport was ohne Probleme funktioniert ( OK bei mir ist allerdings 2 x 16 vorhanden  )


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2011)

Also, bei mir sind bei dem x16-Slot "elektrisch 8x" oder 4x, weiß grad nicht genau. Im Crossfire wäre es das halt definitiv nur x4 oder x8. Aber ich weiß halt nicht, ob die Graka auch "leidet", wenn es sich nicht um ein Crossfire handelt.


Wenn die karte in den x1-Slot über die Graka passt, wäre es ja eh kein Thema. Die Karte ist auch sehr klein, das ist ein professionelleres Audio-Interface, bei dem der Hauptteil inkl. den ganzen Buchsen in einer externen Box ist, hier sieht man gut, wie klein die eigentliche Karte ist: http://www.musicalstore.net/images/B_ESI_esp1010e.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

Im Handbuch stand ja drin das es eh nur Hybrid - Crossfire wäre und die Hauptkarte 16 x und 2. Karte 4x lesiten soll. Davon das die 1. Karte auf 8 Lanes zusammenbricht ist nirgends was zu lesen gewesen, egal ob es Asus, Händler und sonstiges war. Die Soundkarte ist ja wirklich klein und die dürfte ohne Probleme in den 1. Slot passen


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2011)

Samstag sollte ich mehr wissen, da müsste die Karte da sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

Ok, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich neugierig bin. Bei dem ganzen Zeugs an Hardware kann man ja leider nicht alles kennen. Viel Glück


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2011)

Also, die Karte funktioniert zunächst mal - allerdings hab ich manchmal Tonaussetzer, zB bei Winamp oder in Spielen - beim MediaPlayer wiederum nicht. Ich teste die morgen mal im unteren x16-Slot. Wenn es auch dann nicht klappt, muss ich das ansonsten perfekt für meine Zwecke geeignete Teil leider zurücksenden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2011)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich und nicht so leicht heraus zu bekommen woran es jetzt liegt


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Die probleme hat die Karte auch im x16-Slo, aber ich hab das Knacksen jetz wegbekommen, man kann bei der Karte die Latenzen selber einstellen, mit manchen Werten knackst es, mit anderen nicht - das ist zwar normalerweise nur für den Fall relevant, dass man Musiktechnisch am PC produziert und aufnimmt, aber irgendwie hat das auch beim stinknormalen MP3-Abspielen probleme gemacht.

Wenn jetzt die Sache mit MIDI fehlerfrei läuft, kann ich das INterface doch behalten. Ansonsten muss eines für PCI her, was 20e mehr kostet und leider keine externe Box hat, d.h. mehr Kabelsalat hinterm Schreibtisch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2011)

Und hatte die Karte im 16x Slot die Grafikkarte beschnitten?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2011)

Ich hab nix bemerkt von Nachteilen, und GPU-Z zeigt mir auch "PCIe x16 @ x16" an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

Gut, dann hatte ich ja nicht daneben gelegen


----------

